# Compatible Backhoe implement/attachment for Case 480c (not the older "480 ck")



## Scoop-n-Pilchard (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey guys, I've recently bought a Case 480c Construction King Loader which were made in 1978-79 (not the same as the older 480 Construction King "CK").

The 480c has a 4-point mount for implements with quick disconnect hydrolics. Currently, I have the 3-point hitch mounted with a box scraper implement attached. I would like to get the hydrostatic PTO that's made for the 480c as well as a backhoe or extend-a-hoe.

I am trying to figure out which backhoe is compatible with this Case, but haven't been able to find anything definit. A list of compatible models would be great! The below picture shows a "model 26", but I've seen those on CKs and on newer ones. Are there different years of the model 26? Are they all compatible? Do any of the other models fit? Are 4-point mounts standardized (and compatible) across most brands?

Does anyone know which Case backhoes would fit, or what other brands and models will work?

I'm in Paradise, California if anyone has one for sale. I often go to San Jose as well.

I have the operators manual, repair manual and parts manual if any pictures are needed.

Thanks in advance,

-Scoop-n-Plichard


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Scoop I have seen a few case tractors going for parts units and working ones on Craigslist
in the nor cal, so Oregon areas, I sold my 680ck last year and kinda miss it but it was a lot bigger than I really need
any more...........


----------



## Scoop-n-Pilchard (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks Clifford, I haven't had any luck finding a backhoe yet.

Does anyone know which backhoe attachments/implements (other brands or other Case Models) are directly compantible with the Case 480C (not the older 480 "CK")? Or what to look for.


----------

